# Ireland Courses, European, Mount Juliet, Tralee, Waterville, Doonbeg, Beaufort, Ballyheigue Castle



## DRW (Jun 28, 2019)

I thought I would upload some of the pictures of the above courses, as not really found anything on the forum when I did searchs before.

First stop on the Ireland road trip was The European Club.



What a course, would love to be a local member here, fairly quiet course, welcoming owner, amazing course, amazing setting, played on a lovely day with slight winds(10mph at a guess).

The owner welcomed us in the pro shop, with some great chat and stories. Big thumbs up to him We could go out whenever we were ready but decided to have some lunch and then we headed out on the course, millionaires golf no one around. Stuff that dreams are made of


The course, Fairways tight, rough brutal, bunkers in great places, a right test and must be a challenge on windy days, it was brilliant   Thankfully after the long journey from home direct to there, somehow my A game came out to play from the start and shot 9 over (son didn't find his game on the front nine and the course was ripping him apart, at a guess he must have lost 5-8 balls on the front nine, he came good on the back nine).

The course reminded me a bit of Royal St Lytham, it makes you think on every shot, bunkers looked great, very unusual style. Multiple putting and chipping greens around.

The holes down by the sea were a feast on the eyes and we may have forced ourselves to play multiple provisional balls as a result 


Not sure on the burn in front of the 18th green, seemed out of place. And the best ranked holes were fine holes but who makes up these best hole lists.... Clubhouse, different again.  That's enough of the negative, it is brilliant and would go back in a flash.

Got a nice EC sun visor for 15 euros. Didn't take masses of pictures as more a twilight round of golf and still had a drive to the accommodation at Mount Juliet that night after golf.



Pictures took:-





























It you get the chance, definitely a course to be played, all parts great.


----------



## DRW (Jun 28, 2019)

Drove to Mount Juliet, dusk falling as we arrived. Looked lovely, nice parkland, had the window down for the drive in to take in the ambience.

Didn't really know much about this course, as it was a fill in for replacing Old Head as they require you to have a caddy.

On arriving, someone was swearing at the desk about wanting to be dropped off in the local village etc. Anyway the person dealt with it professionally, felt sorry for the person, so thumbs for to them afterwards we were polite and received our key.

First impressions of the building, dÃ©cor, was this is nice!! Got to our room and it was just as nice. The nicest hotel we have ever stayed in (not over the top dÃ©cor, just classy). Perfect nights sleep, quiet and up for breakfast. Apparently Finest breakfast in Ireland in Hunters yard and none of us are going to disagree. 

Shame we were to late in arriving for the evening meal and ended up eating lunch the following day in the clubhouse as part of the price deal.

Onto the practising green and wow these greens are the nuts and as it turns out the best of the week. They rolled so pure and looked fantastic, couldn't help but to putt well.

Out on the course, 1st tee, got chatting to the American husband/wife who were members of Tradition, usa before us and then off we went.

We hacked round this course, the three of us were terrible and it was such a shame as the golf course is lovely and we all really enjoyed it, we blamed it on the long day before. Played when pretty hot and not much wind again.

Course, first cut was fairly thick and challenging, great condition, nice half way hourse, some of the holes were beautiful on the eye, a great parkland, which used water on multiple holes, undulations and trees . Forgot to take pictures, wish I am gutted about, as it was a beautiful course

It had the best greens of the week and the best lampshade, saddle up baby :-


















Paul Mcginley happened to be outside and wife/Adam got some pictures of him/them, had a chat with him and a signed Mount Juliet putter headcover. They said he was friendly and took time to speak to them, hats off to him


Wished this had been our last night stay, the accommodation, golf, meal and breakfast were 1st class and we almost rebooked the night before our last night and would have blown out the trip to Dublin we had already booked in. We all agreed we want to return and had unfinished business.....and for the green fee a good deal(iirc I think they do twilight here for like Â£55 including lunch)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice write up, fancied The European club for years, missed the boat when it opened and now itâ€™s just ridiculous prices to play it. Chuffed to hear the owner still greets you.

Played Mount Juliet years ago, my favourite parkland course by a long way, still remember 3 whacking the 1st as we didnâ€™t have a practise putt ðŸ˜±. The condition was superb as well ðŸ‘

My mate has his 1st ever eagle on the 9th there, I nearly killed my 1st greenkeeper on the same hole, how it missed his head I will never know ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±

Very jealous of the trip ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Curls (Jun 29, 2019)

Glad you had a good time, few people go to Ireland for golf and are disappointed. Ye probably did okay to miss the Old Head imo, Iâ€™ve not payed there but we used go fishing off the headland when we were younger and I have no idea how they could squeeze 18 decent holes in there. 

Tralee is on the bucket list for sure, just wouldnâ€™t stay in the town of a Saturday night ðŸ˜œ


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2019)

Next stop was 2 nights in Travelodge Limerick and do not recommend this place to stay. From there we travelled for the evening out to Trump Doonbeg and as you get near, there are America flags flying from flagpoles on houses your pass, wasnâ€™t expecting to see that, not that it is a negative or positive, just something I wasn't expecting.

The pictures that I had seen of Doonbeg, looked magnificent and was expecting a service welcome, rather than a club welcome. What we got was a right mixture of rubbish and some good. It started as we walked to the pro shop to sign in, about 10 yards from it a trump security walked right in front of us and said â€˜Where are you goingâ€™ (not a good afternoon in sight) and then escorted us to the shop door. Also a bad welcome from the starter, from another employee as we were walking to the 1st tee. Also 1st hole written off by members walking all over the place for their playoff comp. All very strange and surprised us, maybe we looked like tramps walking in off the street. Clubhouse and pro shop very good though.

The drive into Trump was really nice, as you drive almost the length of the whole golf course, it wets your appetite and the buildings are massive(lodges and hotel), kind of the same size of Turnberry.

Driving range, chipping/putting green all free, in fact I think my son had his green fee in range balls


The lodges and clubhouse are great and impressive.

Twilight round of golf booked at 5pm for E85(iirc), once we were onto the 2nd, it was millionaires golf, had the course to our self.



The look of this golf course, as you stand on the tees, looks fantastic. However as you take your club in hand to think about the hole, a number of the holes were all show and no substance. The 1st hole was a classic example of this, what a great looking hole, the green surrounded by massive dunes, nice elevated tee, fairway flanked with dunes, looks brilliant but you can be 30-40 plus yards off line with a terrible shot, no bunkers to speak off or rough and still have a perfectly good line and shot next.


Donâ€™t get me wrong there are some really cracking holes in there, holes like 5th, 6th(think it was this one, that was the short driveable par 4), 10tt, 13th and 18th. Am finding it hard to remember the holes in order, which tells me something. Played fairly solid and a reasonable wind probably 10-15 mph, no rain.

Greens were fast and had plenty of slopes to catch you off guard, very tricky. The bummer with the greens were that they were not pure and had different thickness grasses in, which meant a downhiller of 3 foot, that you only had to touch, could wander all over the place and miss the hole. Condition was very good.

Left slightly deflated by the experience and the golf course.

Onto the pictures:-


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2019)

Played Beaufort, weather good again, think it was e30 but iirc they did a twilight rate.

http://www.beaufortgc.com/


Scenery around the course was great and on arriving, there were two cars in the car park at about 11ish. Going to be a quiet round again.


Didnâ€™t know a thing about the course as son picked it and this course turned out to be a really pleasant parkland golf course, conditioning was good with some really nice holes on. Some water in play on some holes, some sweeping holes, some layup holes and plenty of trees, a good mixture.


The welcome in the entrance, was brilliant and was like talking to someone you had know for years. Food afterwards was great. Top notch. Thanks to the club for a good and enjoyable round/experience.


Greens were good and holes like 9, 11, 14, 16, 17 and 18 were highlights for me, some piccs:-

















Would go back for sure, if we return to the area.


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice write up, fancied The European club for years, missed the boat when it opened and now itâ€™s just ridiculous prices to play it. Chuffed to hear the owner still greets you.

Played Mount Juliet years ago, my favourite parkland course by a long way, still remember 3 whacking the 1st as we didnâ€™t have a practise putt ðŸ˜±. The condition was superb as well ðŸ‘

My mate has his 1st ever eagle on the 9th there, I nearly killed my 1st greenkeeper on the same hole, how it missed his head I will never know ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±

Very jealous of the trip ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Assume he holed from the fairway  as iirc 9th was a mid length par 4

IIRC  I think they offer winter rates at most of the courses, still fairly expensive(Â£100 plus) but there maybe some movement on prices for off season and a group. Maybe should consider organising a trip but with flights or ferry/hotels it tots up to an expensive trip either way.



Curls said:



			Glad you had a good time, few people go to Ireland for golf and are disappointed. Ye probably did okay to miss the Old Head imo, Iâ€™ve not payed there but we used go fishing off the headland when we were younger and I have no idea how they could squeeze 18 decent holes in there.

Tralee is on the bucket list for sure, just wouldnâ€™t stay in the town of a Saturday night ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Didn't stay in Tralee, sounds like that was a result 

Will leave Tralee writeup to the last one, as that was the best of all of them and took loads of pictures there and haven't sorted them yet. Seriously thinking about an overseas membership there. Its was the nuts.


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2019)

Next was Tralee in the morning (will leave that to last) and as we had 1st visitor tee time at Tralee and finished early, we decided to squeeze in a quick 9 holes at a 'cheaper' course in the afternoon on our way to Waterville. Ballyheigue Castle:-

https://www.ballyheiguecastlegolfclub.com/

Euros 20 for 9 holes and views of an old castle and who doesnâ€™t want a castle on the golf course!


Picked the course from google and just turned up, no problems or fuss, booked in and off we went. Think this was 9 holes to much on the day, as the sun came out and it was hot hot hot.

Would describe this as a pleasant nine holer with the best finished/edged Tees of the whole trip(see picture below). The course had clearly in the past had money spent on it, as some of the finishing was really good to tees and stone walls holding in water features. Course had a 4 great sweeping holes, you could cut the corners off if you are brave enough

Greens were good and holes like 2, 5, 6 and 7 were the best of them :-


----------



## DRW (Jun 29, 2019)

Last stop was Smugglers Inn at Waterville (really do not stay at this place), we were grateful we only had about 10 hours in this place. The germans next door arrived and left within an hour (wife translated :lol: ) it was that bad. Arrived it was pouring with rain and could see the clubhouse across the road and it looked good.


Woke early, skies looking good, had first tee time at Waterville 7.30am. Driving range not available to be used and a slight delay to tee off as greenkeepers not cleared holes but no problems, no one else about

This place, looked like money had been spent on it, spotless and the clubhouse nothing less than lovely, classy, quality and so on!! Pro shop friendly, starter okay.

Not busy at all first thing and again had millionaires golf, no one in front or behind.


We were then *TAGGED* , must have looked dodgy this day!!!


The courseâ€¦ could see how it is a playable course even in strong winds, not to tight and forgiving playing, bunkers in play. Conditioning was spot on and scenery was picturesque all around. It was a hot and fairly windy day. Managed to lose a couple of balls to the sea on 3rd and 17th

But the course just didnâ€™t in the main light my fire or any of ours to be honest on the front nine. Its was missing something, not sure how it is ranked so highly.

It did get better on the back nine, with 10, 11 and 17 being really good holes and great to play. Onto the pretties:-


----------



## DRW (Jul 1, 2019)

*TRALEE*..sorry this is a lost post, its just so good

Final two stops:-

Stayed at Cashen House Hotelâ€¦Brilliant, recommend it to anyone travelling to the area

Stayed in Travelodge Dublin Phoenix Park â€¦again would recommend, very good

Tralee, what to say about the experience and course, it has gone straight to Number One spot of favourite Links courses played.

From first contact(phone booking) and reading of their website, the club just comes across as slightly different to the others in Ireland that we prebooked by phone(had to due to son being a junior and junior rates available btw at all courses). Very friendly booking, Husband/Wife get euros 60 cheaper(never seen that before) , for a top course, they still do normal opens at euros 60 per visitors(green fee is euros 250 btw, so a lot cheaper), may go back and do one, fancy a trip LQ or anyone else.

Was up really early for this round as had to drive to Tralee from Ballybunion(Cashen House Hotel) and was booked in for the first visitor tee time at 7.30am. We follow out a 2 ball members in a buggy, ended up losing a hole on them over 18 holes, fourball behind lost 4-5 holes on us, so had perfect golf, very misty to start with and the wind blew up over the course of the round but nothing major.

Arrived at 6.40ishâ€¦..Within 15minutes the place was up a running fully, driving range open with balls (different looking and great), practise green swished for dew, pro shop open, downstairs pitstop/cafÃ©/half way house open and cooking, starter(/host really) up and running. Top marks for all of that. Clubhouse looks nice

And then the experience began and was it top notch, wow. The Starter/host(John) was by far the best of all holiday and was superb, took time out to talk to you at every moment, talk to you about other courses, experiences available in Ireland, the club, the course, very welcoming. The lady behind the booking-in desk the same, smiling and welcoming. The lady in the pro shop bringing out the electric trollies and opening up, the same, smiling and welcoming. The lady in the cafÃ©, the same. Its was amazing and by far the best welcome of the holiday and probably the best or 2nd best welcome we have ever experienced, at any golf club.

Off we go, with thankfully my A game in hand, mincing the ball.  The look of the front 9 reminds me of Royal Portcrawl, and the 1st is a nice feast on the eyes, slightly elevated tee, bunkers in landing zones, nice green slightly perched up from the fairway(par). The 2nd snakes around the bay/cliff and is a how much do you wish to bite off par 5(birdie), the 3rd a pretty par 3(birdie) and so on, 6th a lovely par 4, 8th I chased the hole around the bay and tried to lose the ball twice in the bay. 9th a nice par 5 up the hill back to the clubhouse with bunkers everywhere! Shot 1 over..Loved the front 9 and would be happy if the back was that good.

However had heard that the back 9 was much better, but if the front nine was this good, how good must the back nine beâ€¦.yeah it was better, bonkers, brilliant, bravo.

John(host), caught us as we walked past to the 10th, he is so good and a great asset to the club.

Gets to the 10th and wow what a great hole, but nothing prepares you for when you walk down the 10th and you look across towards the 11th, and then see the 12th and 13th greens, they are just mental, danger and on the sides of massive dunes. At this point, I was drooling  with excitement and wanting to play the next hole. 11th a par 5 and after your tee shot, theres a great looking fairway shot up and needs to be threaded between dunes set fairly tightly either side of the tight fairway, great looking shot. Then onto 12, you know what the shot to the green is like and you need a big drive, so you can take a short club to the green, son hooks his short and left and I boomed one down the middle. As you make you way down, you get a view of the 12th green again and it is mental on the left side and a must not miss side. Son hits a 3 wood onto the green from the semi rough, crazy lucky shot. Me I only have an 8 iron in hand but the ball above my feet, feeling a big pull or hook is coming on, being scared of pulling it left I went right and missed the green(son was like ha ha ). Onto the 13th, what a hole. Onto the 14th what a hole, onto the 15th, what a hole, onto the 16th, what a hole, onto the 17th what a hole, onto the 18th and bunker everywhere. 5 over back 9. John the host caught us again in the clubhouse.

Can remember every hole, like I am playing it now, it was that good.



Ended up 6 over and just experienced the best welcome, experience and links golf course I have played. Conditioning wasnâ€™t perfect to be honest, but the rest was the best ever!! And the views from the course, up there with Bamburgh.

I just can't say enough good things about the club and course. Number one links and a must play for experience and course and why is this course not higher up the rankings? GM and the testers need their scores checking, sort it out GM.



Pictures, click on to get bigger pictures:-



12th Green








13th Green








14th fairway















3rd tee shot








Bye, See you another day Ireland!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 1, 2019)

The course has been reviewed regularly by GM and it is very highly regarded and I feel positioned about right in the top 100. Just goes to show the quality of courses we are blessed with in these Isles


----------



## DRW (Jul 3, 2019)

drive4show said:



			The course has been reviewed regularly by GM and it is very highly regarded and I feel positioned about right in the top 100. Just goes to show the quality of courses we are blessed with in these Isles 

Click to expand...

Find it amazing that links courses like Hoylake, Waterville, North Berwick, TOC, Burnham, Doonbeg are ranked above it, as Tralee is so much more of a course than those.

Still think it is ranked far to low down the GM list IMHO but quite a bit of the GM list is a bit leant towards courses that have held opens and/or links.

Arent opinions great and it would be boring if we were all the same


----------

